
China sells minorities into 'forced labour' to benefit Apple, Foxconn, others - tsegratis
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/306909-report-china-sells-minorities-into-forced-labor-to-benefit-apple-foxconn-others
======
tsegratis
> The paper, by the Australian Strategic Policy Institute, doesn’t use the
> term “slavery,” preferring to rely instead on the euphemism...

This is pretty essential reading

